# New Pit



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Alright so I got the new pit... Now time to start cooking some meat. I need to get some gauges and some wood then I'll be ready to smoke out the neighborhood. I'm also going to have some concrete poured to put this thing on and get it away from my house.

I did some ribs last night and I was a little too heavy on the some and a little to inconsistent with the heat. They turned out ok but I know I can do better. I'll probably give it another go this weekend. Might try a pork butt this time.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Beautiful looking set up my man!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I like that pit. Plus, the back of your house looks similar to mine.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

That looks like a smokemaster pit. I've got one just like it mounted on a trailer. I really like it. Congrats nice pit...Waymore


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

NaClH2O said:


> I like that pit. Plus, the back of your house looks similar to mine.


Probably the exact same brick  I think all the builders in this area use acme.



Waymore said:


> That looks like a smokemaster pit. I've got one just like it mounted on a trailer. I really like it. Congrats nice pit...Waymore


It is an Old Country Pit. I would have gone for the Gator but this was alot less and I could take it home immediately.

Now I just have to learn to use the thing.


----------



## MRDEJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Sweet pit!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Nice Pit!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

just got 2 new guages from Gator Pit at lunch. 

Now I need a wireless temp gauge for my meat and an instant read digital thermometer.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice! Now, mow the lawn!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> Nice! Now, mow the lawn!


LOL. That is what I was thinking after I saw the picture.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey, at least you have nice green grass! What you cookin me?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> Nice! Now, mow the lawn!


Gilbert??? Hide your hoses LOL!!!

Nice pit, use it & get accustomed to it, every one is different!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

you can still see the foundation, you're good for atleast another week.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Pit! Congrats.....


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Mrschasintail said:


> Hey, at least you have nice green grass! What you cookin me?


Well round 1 was ribs.

I just picked up some oak today and some good gauges so hopefully I can fire it up again Sunday. Maybe pork butt this time.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

did you buy that pit at academy?


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

fishinguy said:


> Probably the exact same brick  I think all the builders in this area use acme.
> 
> That's our number one all time best seller Maisson Rouge. Great looking pit. Now go cook something while you mow!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> did you buy that pit at academy?


Yes I couldn't wait for a builder to make me one so I got the one from academy. Plus it was cheaper.



hook'n'em said:


> fishinguy said:
> 
> 
> > Probably the exact same brick  I think all the builders in this area use acme.
> ...


----------



## big22 (Jul 11, 2012)

keep us updated on how the pit does, I have been looking at them for some time now at academy. they look well built and pretty hard to beat for the price.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

big22 said:


> keep us updated on how the pit does, I have been looking at them for some time now at academy. they look well built and pretty hard to beat for the price.


I got a very good price. And so far it seems pretty good. I am going to fire it up when I get home. I have a pork loin and some chicken ready to go.

Now I can check out the new gauges too.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Here are the new gauges. I also moved the pit up onto my patio. This helps so I can turn it depending on wind.

I made some slow smoked chicken too with oak cooked about 2.5 hours at 225 till 150 then put over the fire for 5 min to make the skin crispy.

This is delicious. I have a pork loin on there too but I think it should have been cooked hotter and for shorter. It will end up cooking for about 5 or 6 hours by the time it is done.


----------



## Old River Rat (Dec 29, 2007)

hows the pit working out for you? I've been looking at them too... how consistent does it hold a temp?


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Old River Rat said:


> hows the pit working out for you? I've been looking at them too... how consistent does it hold a temp?


It has been cooking good tonight. This is only my second time to fire it up but I am keeping it right between 225 and 250 without too much trouble. I am a complete rookie at this too. I've never used any smoker before only my Weber kettle pit.

I got a wireless temp monitor too and that is great to know when the meat is ready.

I really like this pit and think I can do a lot of delicious things with it. It also has the capacity to cook the amount of meat that I want to cook.

Just remember that it is a heavy beast and getting it into the back yard is going to hurt.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

> Just remember that it is a heavy beast and getting it into the back yard is going to hurt.


I bought a small Gatorpit last year. It's built with 3/8" pipe. It is very heavy. It takes 4 guys to pick up.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> I bought a small Gatorpit last year. It's built with 3/8" pipe. It is very heavy. It takes 4 guys to pick up.


That looks good. I would have gone with a gator pit if I had the patients to wait 3 months and I didn't get such a good deal from academy.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

The pork loin came out sooooo delicious. I thought it wasn't going to be right because it took about 5.5 hours. I'll put up pics a little later.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> That looks good. I would have gone with a gator pit if I had the patients to wait 3 months and I didn't get such a good deal from academy.


The wait was the hardest part but worth it.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> The wait was the hardest part but worth it.


I would imagine. I'd have to drive over there once a week just to check out the progress. Their shop is fantastic.


----------

